# can am oil



## mudthug1010

what oil are you running in your engine and the transmission. can am oil is pretty expencive. my buddys running royal purple in his bike and says it does pretty good. any suggestions or do yal think royal purple is good or just stay with can am oil?


----------



## filthyredneck

In the gade I'm currently running BRP's Summer Blend in the motor, Royal Purple 75w90 in the front/rear diff, and Royal Purple 75w140 in the transmission. 
As soon as I can find somebody to hook me up I plan on swapping everything to Amsoil.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudthug1010

any problems with royal purple? and you think I should stay with can am oil in the engine or would royal purple be fine?

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## filthyredneck

No probs with the RP so far. Lots of people use it. Only reason I still have Canam motor oil is bc I bought this bike brand new and wanted to get some miles on it with before I swapped to something else......that way just in case something were to happen to my engine they couldn't blame it on me using oil that didnt come with their name on the bottle. The main thing your gonna see if you swap to RP is a cut in the cost of oil....the oil meets and even exceeds many of the factory requirements so its not in any way going to harm your motor. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudthug1010

ok thanks

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## mudthug1010

one more question. my check engine light will come on after I ride for awhile but if I turn the bike.off.and back on it goes away and I can ride for another couple hours. could this just be a bad sensor or what?

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## filthyredneck

Sounds like its probably just your Maintainance Light....comes on after a factory programmed number of hours for regular maintainance. I've read up alot about that, and alot of people dont worry about it. The dealer will have to clear the light for you, unless you know somebody that has BUDS software.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudthug1010

ok thanks

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## JPs300

I'm not a RP fan, mostly because of how they hype it up & yet multiple independant studies have shown it does nothing beyond what any other synthetic does, actually Amsoil & couple of the other high-end oils are better. 

I run the BRP stuff. Beat on your dealer a little, they make more $ on fluids than most realize. - I just got a BRP oil change kit and three bottles of BRP gear oil for $80. Still a bit expensive for just fluid changes, but cheap enough to not have any second guessing any possible warranty issues on a brand new machine.


----------



## filthyredneck

^X2 on the RP, I'd prefer Amsoil hands down, but its hard to come by in my area :aargh4:

Only reason I switched to RP in the tranny and diffs is because they were due for service and RP was a much cheaper alternative lol. I'll flush it out and replace with Amsoil next go around and wont stray from that once I get it in there, as well as in the motor.


----------



## primetime1267

I can get you some Amsoil at my cost if needed, just send me a pm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fstang24

I run royal Purple in motor diffs tranny no problem what so ever


----------



## Capt.D

Royal Purple is ok but when it breaks down it does so very fast, so watch it close....


----------



## bigblackbrute

run RP in my brute and ive noticed it to run a lil cooler. to me most all oil is the same. what a bunch of folks dnt knw is that most brand oil all comes out the same tank with jus a different lable on the bottle. ive read that if u let amsoil set up it will seperate bt dnt knw for a fact.


----------



## Waddaman

^^ I was going to say this but thought Id get into a big spat but.. hes right. Most of the oil brands you swear by are practically exactly the same it's just like everything else, 1 big company's owns everything and has a bunch of sub companies beneath it.

How you can tell tho is the SAE rating on the back of the jug (the usually red circle with info in it) There rated usually SM or SN for regular oil and different labels for others but, the farther down the alphabet that second letter is the better quality oil it is.


----------



## bigblackbrute

^^^ yeap true. But sme oils do have additives tht others dnt. bt like said most all oils r the same. Lol

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman

Yea I was just talking brand to brand but your right, different levels of detergents and other chemicals they put in can be different but it's very slight.

The best thing you can do as far as oil goes, is change it often. Say if you had $100 to buy oil for a year it's better to buy a lot of cheap oil and change it often, then buy expensive oil and only change it a couple times.


----------



## jrpro130

I run amsoil...its all just preference, but oil for both my bikes was 118 shipped all amsoil. So I cant really complain, its cheaper than mobil 1 v twin that i used to run


----------



## filthyredneck

primetime1267 said:


> I can get you some Amsoil at my cost if needed, just send me a pm.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for taking care of me today, looking forward to getting all my stuff swapped over to Amsoil 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

Waddaman said:


> Yea I was just talking brand to brand but your right, different levels of detergents and other chemicals they put in can be different but it's very slight.
> 
> The best thing you can do as far as oil goes, is change it often. Say if you had $100 to buy oil for a year it's better to buy a lot of cheap oil and change it often, then buy expensive oil and only change it a couple times.


 
x2 on this. - I'd rather change the oil twice as often as needed vs giving it the chance to break down a bit too much and allow excess wear.


----------

